
Microsoft reportedly in talks to acquire GitHub - eknkc
https://thenextweb.com/artificial-intelligence/2018/06/01/microsoft-reportedly-in-talks-to-acquire-git-hub/
======
bradknowles
OMG.

They killed Skype. Now they're gonna kill Github?

------
mbfg
it will never happen ;)

